# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Bota Arabe dhe pavaresia e Kosoves

## iliria e para

*Islamiket dhe pavaresia e Kosoves*

_Mentor Nazarko_

Vetëm pak ditë më parë, gjatë një tubimi për ditëlindjen e Profetit Muhamet, kreu i Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar, Selim Muça, e konsideroi si mjaft të rëndësishëm vitin ku kemi hyrë, që na dhuroi pavarësinë e Kosovës. Vetëm pak ditë më parë, Konferenca e Vendeve Islamike nuk pranoi ta njohë në bllok këtë pavarësi, duke zhgënjyer optimistët që besonin në pranimin në bllok prej saj. Ndërkohë, ne duam të nxisim reflektimin në gjirin e disa predikuesve myslimanë shqiptarë, që ekzaltojnë interesin islamik, apo kombin islamik si një i tërë. A duhet të bëhet zgjedhja e interesit kombëtar përpara atij panislamik? Si orientohen ata, në rast ngjarjesh të caktuara? Çfarë i përcakton qëndrimet e tyre, më së pari, ndaj krizave në botë, ndaj konflikteve apo ndaj trendeve të politikës botërore dhe a duhet të ndryshojnë diçka? Qenia myslimanë apo qenia shqiptare e tyre? Për shembull, çqëndrim duhet mbajtur tash e tutje ndaj rolit të atyre që ishin sponsorët kryesorë të pavarësisë së Kosovës? Çfarë qëndrimi duhet mbajtur? Po si duhen shikuar tani vendet e Konferencës Islamike, regjime teokratike përgjithësisht, hiq Turqinë, që e injoruan pavarësinë e një vendi si Kosova me shumicë myslimane? Këto janë dilema jo të thjeshta, por para se të merremi me rastin konkret, le të bëjmë njëlloj parashtrimi të dukurive që kanë formësuar botëkuptimin e këtyre lloj predikuesish. Dhe që duhen pasur parasysh për të arritur në gjykime shteruese. Apo për reflektime të tjera.

*Disa dukuri problematike*

Shumica e klerit tonë mysliman është formuar në një mungesë të plotë vëmendjeje, indiferencë, në vende myslimane të orientimit radikal panislamik. Disa prej tyre janë brumosur në këto shkolla me një botëkuptim të caktuar, që u ka zbehur deri diku qenien shqiptare, siç duket në forume të caktuara në internet, apo në ngjarje të veçanta të verifikuara në vend. Sikur të mos mjaftonte ky fluks që iku prej vendit, e të kthyer me tru tjetër, veçanërisht pas hyrjes së vendit tonë në Konferencën Islamike, falë hapjes së dyerve, në vend pati dhe një dukuri tjetër. Në gjithë territorin u vendosën fondacione të ndryshme, drejtuar nga individë të huaj, disa prej të cilëve në mbulesën e mëshirës, kanë pasur dhe funksione të tjera, siç dhe u zbulua pas 11 Shtatorit, kur njëlloj vepre spastruese e autoriteteve tona të sigurisë, të udhëhequra nga amerikanët, qartësoi shumë gjëra.

Kjo mungesë largpamësie e fillimviteve 90, krijoi njëlloj konfliktualiteti shtesë në gjirin e myslimanëve. Ai është reflektuar në përpjekjet për të vendosur kontrollin mbi drejtimin administrativ të Komunitetit dhe për pasojë, në kontrollin e burimeve të financimit, pronat etj. Diku konflikti është shfaqur në beteja të vogla banale për kontrollin e xhamive në fshatra apo qytete të caktuara. Sot të jesh hoxhë është dhe profesion, d.m.th. të punosh, të paguhesh dhe të mbash familjen. Por jo vetëm. Individë të caktuar, me një artikulim të spikatur, kanë inkurajuar jo aq pak sa të injorohen, qëndrime të ashpra të grigjës që drejtojnë, ndaj feve të tjera, simboleve të tyre, apo dhe njëlloj antiamerikanizmi, siç është dukur në emisione të ndryshme, pra dhe publikisht. Tërheqja apo largimi i këtyre fondacioneve e ka zbehur këtë lloj protagonizmi, por puna e hershme, apo punëra që nuk duken faqeza, mund të kenë lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme në ndërgjegjen e individëve të caktuar. Politikat banale të ndjekura nga dy partitë kryesore në pushtet, mungesa e standardeve unike në kthimin e pronave, madje lakmia dhe babëzia e zyrtarëve të caktuar shqiptarë ndaj pronave të shumta të komuniteteve fetare, kanë prodhuar frustrim. Nuk është kuptuar dhe nuk është dashur të kuptohet sesa e rëndësishme është pavarësia financiare e komuniteteve fetare. Sot ka njëlloj qetësie, por studimi i këtyre dukurive është më dritësjellës sesa injorimi i tyre.

*Pasojat e dukurive të tilla*

Kontradikta kryesore në gjirin e bashkësive fetare në kohëra të ndryshme në vendin tonë ka qenë ajo midis interesit kombëtar dhe atij panortodoks apo panislamik. Lëvizjet e fillimshekullit të 20 me Fan Nolin në krye, apo hoxhallarë patriotë si Hafiz Ali Korça, Vehbi Dibra etj., kanë synuar në mënyrë largpamëse të shkëpusin bashkësitë fetare shqiptare nga ndikimet globale islamike dhe ortodokse me frymëzim rajonal, kryesisht grek, por situata nuk ka qenë gjithnjë lineare. Politikat e mençura të kabineteve intelektuale të Zogut kanë rezultuar të suksesshëm. Por pas rënies së komunizmit, mungesa e kuadrit fetar ortodoks, njëlloj mungese vizioni dhe përkulshmëria e autoriteteve tona, bënë që komunitetet tona të rikrijuara siç u tha më sipër, të bien në ndikime të huaja. Dhe pyetja shtrohet sërish në ngjarje të rëndësishme: cili interes duhet të mbizotërojë? Sepse shumë prej këtyre individëve mbrojnë interpretimin se myslimanët janë një komb, me gjithë thëniet e Kuranit për popujt e ndryshëm.

Pa hyrë në diskutime teologjike të thella, pavarësimi i Kosovës duhet të vendosë ama në pikëpyetje këto figura që ndihen të lidhura me shkollën që kanë bërë apo me predikues globalë myslimanë të linjës së ashpër. Pse vendet islamike, me përjashtim të Turqisë, nuk e njohën menjëherë pavarësimin e Kosovës? Nëse në njërën anë, ky ishte një lajm i mirë që zhvleftësonte pretendimet e serbëve apo kundërshtarëve evropianë të pavarësisë që paralajmëronin për rrezikun e një shteti islamik në zemër të Evropës, nga ana tjetër ishte lajm i keq. Ishte lajm i keq, sa i takon stabilizimit të Kosovës. Sa më shumë vende ta njihnin Kosovën dhe sa më shpejt ta bënin atë, aq më shpejt hapej rruga e anëtarësimit të saj në OKB dhe ndërtimi i institucioneve të saj, tranzicioni i pushteteve nga UNMIK, tek të zgjedhurit kosovarë etj.

Por, mbi të gjitha, ishte një lajm që tregoi se këto vende teokratike, pra ku qeverisin regjime fetare, vendosën interesin e tyre kombëtar mbi atë panislamik. Nuk e njohën pavarësinë e Kosovës me shumicë myslimane, për shkak se këto vende janë antiamerikane dhe se sponsorët kryesorë të kësaj pavarësie janë amerikanët. Nuk pranuan pra të bënin një gjë që, sipas tyre, favorizonte amerikanët në rrafsh global. Pa folur për atë se disa prej këtyre vendeve kishin dhe kanë raporte të privilegjuara me Serbinë dhe ish-Jugosllavinë e dikurshme, prej të cilës kanë marrë dhe armë kohët e fundit. Mund të kenë probleme të ngjashme në territoret e tyre. E pra, këto vende islamike të linjës së ashpër, vendosën interesin e tyre kombëtar mbi interesin fetar, panislamik, që duhej ti detyronte të njihnin pavarësinë e Kosovës, menjëherë ashtu siç besonin shumë optimistë.

Në këto kushte, çdomethënë për një islamik shqiptar të linjës së ashpër të jetë antiamerikan, pasiqë amerikanët janë në konflikt me ndonjë klikë a regjim mysliman? Të zgjedhë midis qenies kombëtare, që i thotë ti dojë amerikanët që janë aleatët tanë kryesorë, që po forcojnë kombin tonë në Ballkan? Apo të zgjedhë panislamizmin dhe vendet që nuk e njohën Kosovën që i sugjeron të urrejnë ata?


http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=41208

----------


## krishterprizren

por ke te drejte se shtetet islamike nuk na kan ndihmuar asnjeher sa ato perendimore kuptohet , arsyeja pse na shqipetaret jemi pro-perendimore dhe arsyeja tjeteer eshte sepse Amerika na ka qliruar nga okupatori dhe tani vetem shqipetaret e mbeshtesin Ameriken kjo kuptohet edhe nga vizita e xhorxh bush ne Shqiperi , kuptohet ku ne cilin shtet ka qene per vizite ka pas protesta por per qudine ne Shqiperi u krijuan brohoritje ku ne asnje vend ne bote nuk ka ndodhe nje gje e tille 


por shpresojme qe edhe keto shtete do te njohin pavaresine e Kosoves jo per hir te muslimaneve qe jan ne shumice por vetem sepse Republika e Kosoves eshte nje rast i veqante dhe duhet te njihet nga shume vende te botes

----------


## Odaha

> =krishterprizren;1897522]por ke te drejte se shtetet islamike nuk na kan ndihmuar asnjeher sa ato perendimore kuptohet , arsyeja pse na shqipetaret jemi pro-perendimore dhe arsyeja tjeteer eshte sepse Amerika na ka qliruar nga okupatori dhe tani vetem shqipetaret e mbeshtesin Ameriken kjo kuptohet edhe nga vizita e xhorxh bush ne Shqiperi , kuptohet ku ne cilin shtet ka qene per vizite ka pas protesta por per qudine ne Shqiperi u krijuan brohoritje ku ne asnje vend ne bote nuk ka ndodhe nje gje e tille


nuk do te thot kur dikush qe qliron prej nej okupatori e te pushton vet ai amerika na ka pushu siq na kishte pushtuar serbia ai gjak qe esht derdh nuk esht derdh per te pushtu amerika apo ma mir te them gjith bota po eshte derdh per te sunduar vet shqiptaret edinti kush sundon ne kosov shqiptaret apo te huajt ai i huaji silet me arme 2 metra te gjat neper qytet e tiki drejt as ne shpi me mbajt per vetembrojtje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ka dejt te hyn ne shtepi e ti trishton familjen para mengjesit pa as ni arsye vtem gjoja nje bastisje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ti ben ligjet edhe ti i zbaton siq e kishte serbia ai i huaji i mbikqyr tv qe punojn per te e joper popull siq i kishte serbia ne u ngritem ne kemb kundra ketyre ligjeve qe i zbatonte serbia edhe filloi maskkra e serbeve ne popullat te pafajshem po enjejta vlen nese ngritesh ne kemb kundra keti ligji te ketyre ta bon ma zi se sebia e kshtu qe jem te pushtuar siq ishem me par vetem se na jan ndrruar pushuesit

----------


## extreme

> nuk do te thot kur dikush qe qliron prej nej okupatori e te pushton vet ai amerika na ka pushu siq na kishte pushtuar serbia ai gjak qe esht derdh nuk esht derdh per te pushtu amerika apo ma mir te them gjith bota po eshte derdh per te sunduar vet shqiptaret edinti kush sundon ne kosov shqiptaret apo te huajt ai i huaji silet me arme 2 metra te gjat neper qytet e tiki drejt as ne shpi me mbajt per vetembrojtje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ka dejt te hyn ne shtepi e ti trishton familjen para mengjesit pa as ni arsye vtem gjoja nje bastisje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ti ben ligjet edhe ti i zbaton siq e kishte serbia ai i huaji i mbikqyr tv qe punojn per te e joper popull siq i kishte serbia ne u ngritem ne kemb kundra ketyre ligjeve qe i zbatonte serbia edhe filloi maskkra e serbeve ne popullat te pafajshem po enjejta vlen nese ngritesh ne kemb kundra keti ligji te ketyre ta bon ma zi se sebia e kshtu qe jem te pushtuar siq ishem me par vetem se na jan ndrruar pushuesit




Ma moree a je nveti ti qa je ka flet ???


qa ken gjith ato protesta gjith ato Parulla NATO HELP , NATO WHERE ARE YOU qa ke gjith ai ze i popullit qe e thiri perendimin me Ameriken ne krye .... mos pate qef ti met pas ardhe ata talibancat prej arabie me shendru kosoven ne nje vend ku zhvillohet luft Fetare me e shti kosoven ne nje errësire te perjetshme kte e doni ju extremistat errësiren

----------


## Odaha

hahahahaahaha kush te sundon ty ktu mos te ishim ngritur ne kunda serbis e ti kishim pranuar ligjet e ti siq i pranojm te ketyre nderkomtarve a ajo nuk do te na masakronte po ska lidhje kush te esht ai serbia apo kush do qoft tjeter qe te sundon ne token tende esht pushtues edhe ne qoft se esht abab apo taliban apo shka thua ti duhet te luftohet deri sa te sundoj ai popull vet e asaj toke qe zoti e krioi kuptove a jo

----------


## krishterprizren

> nuk do te thot kur dikush qe qliron prej nej okupatori e te pushton vet ai amerika na ka pushu siq na kishte pushtuar serbia ai gjak qe esht derdh nuk esht derdh per te pushtu amerika apo ma mir te them gjith bota po eshte derdh per te sunduar vet shqiptaret edinti kush sundon ne kosov shqiptaret apo te huajt ai i huaji silet me arme 2 metra te gjat neper qytet e tiki drejt as ne shpi me mbajt per vetembrojtje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ka dejt te hyn ne shtepi e ti trishton familjen para mengjesit pa as ni arsye vtem gjoja nje bastisje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ti ben ligjet edhe ti i zbaton siq e kishte serbia ai i huaji i mbikqyr tv qe punojn per te e joper popull siq i kishte serbia ne u ngritem ne kemb kundra ketyre ligjeve qe i zbatonte serbia edhe filloi maskkra e serbeve ne popullat te pafajshem po enjejta vlen nese ngritesh ne kemb kundra keti ligji te ketyre ta bon ma zi se sebia e kshtu qe jem te pushtuar siq ishem me par vetem se na jan ndrruar pushuesit


nuk je duke e kuptuar mire faktin se pse jan keta te huaj ketu se po mos te ishin per 24 ore do ti kishe prap serbet ketu 

sa per ate se ti thua qe nuk kan te drejte te bastisin shtepi dhe duhet neve te na lejojne te mbajme arme per vetmbrojtje jam 100 % kunder sepse a spo te shohin ty syte se sa njerez po vriten per c,do dite marrja e zeze nje gjaknxete per nje shuplake 3 te vrare ne mes te qytetit 

deri tani ka kaluar shifra 1000 te vrare per 9 vjet prej se jemi c'liruar nga serbi po eshte 1 e dhjeta e martireve  ne lufte vetem duke u vrare mes vete po neve nuk na lejohet te kemi arme as edhe me leje sepse nuk dime ti perdorim edhe pa as nje arsye i perdorim edhe ja qe ne nje aheng familjare eshte vrare nje vajze e vogel vetem pse kishin qelluar ne ajer arme . 
arme duhet ditur se kush ka drejte ti perdore 
ushtria 
policia 
tani edhe amerika po na dergone arme shtetit me te ri per ushtrine tone edhe arme nga ato me moderne 
c'do gje vjen me kohe edhe keta te huaj dal-ngadal do hiqen vetem se pa ta do te ishte me keq se fundja po e mbajne rendin edhe po na i mbrojne kufijt tane

----------


## Zarathustra.

> nuk do te thot kur dikush qe qliron prej nej okupatori e te pushton vet ai amerika na ka pushu siq na kishte pushtuar serbia ai gjak qe esht derdh nuk esht derdh per te pushtu amerika apo ma mir te them gjith bota po eshte derdh per te sunduar vet shqiptaret edinti kush sundon ne kosov shqiptaret apo te huajt ai i huaji silet me arme 2 metra te gjat neper qytet e tiki drejt as ne shpi me mbajt per vetembrojtje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ka dejt te hyn ne shtepi e ti trishton familjen para mengjesit pa as ni arsye vtem gjoja nje bastisje siq e kishte serbia ai ihuaji ti ben ligjet edhe ti i zbaton siq e kishte serbia ai i huaji i mbikqyr tv qe punojn per te e joper popull siq i kishte serbia ne u ngritem ne kemb kundra ketyre ligjeve qe i zbatonte serbia edhe filloi maskkra e serbeve ne popullat te pafajshem po enjejta vlen nese ngritesh ne kemb kundra keti ligji te ketyre ta bon ma zi se sebia e kshtu qe jem te pushtuar siq ishem me par vetem se na jan ndrruar pushuesit



Shko mor mysliman koketrash ngri by_then perpjete, se po mos te ishte per ata ushtare amerikane, do te kishte bere serbi prostitute. AMERIKA ta fali ty lirine o DEVE arabie, se te ishte per ty qe as shqip nuk shkruan dot, serbi do te kishte mbajtur keshtu tere jeten. Dhe serbi shume ka arritje, te ka lene injorant e magjyp, tamam sic deshte vet, qe sot te te tregoj me gisht si kafshe qe nuk e meriton ndihmen e perendimit dhe jeten ne liri e demokraci si ajo e perendimit. Edhe dhi e zgjebosur edhe bishtin perpjete. Shko ore arabo-magjyp edukohu dhe shko ne shkolle se islami te ka lene 7 lekure xhahil e injorant, e te ka kthyer ne arab. Shko pir_dhu ne arabi po deshe, se vetem shqiptare nuk jeni ju ..... dhe asnjehere nuk keni qene. Ik o ARAB IK na u hiqni qafe, shkoni atje ne BUHARA ku iu qan zemra arabisht. Race e poshter.

Ja shikoni qe tani ndjenjat anti-amerikane tek myslimanet injorante shqiptare. Ja se si i sherbejne keta interesit kombetar. Ka ardhur koha qe Kosova dhe Shqiperia ta shikoj seriozisht per zhdukjen e prezencen se kultures islame ne trojet shqiptare dhe te marre masa ekstreme kunder saj. Te gjitha xhamiat qe nuk perdoren ne Shqiperi (qe jane shumica) duhen rrafshuar, pasi jane edhe pa leje. Asnje xhami e re nuk duhet ndertuar, asnje shkolle islamike nuk duhet lejuar, asnje simbol islamik nuk duhet te dale ne publik, si psh femra e mbuluar. Hoxha duhet te kendoje SHQIP ose nuk duhet lejuar te kendoje. Te gjithe ata qe kane studiuar ne shkollat islame ne arabi duhet te raportojne cdo muaj ne polici, dhe te raportojne per aktivitetin dhe pasurine e tyre. Te gjitha shoqatat islamike te huaja duhen mbyllur. Ne shkollat publike duhet bere propagande e forte anti-islamike tek femijet, deri ne shkolle te mesme. 

Mjaft me me islamin e felliqur, po na vret kombin, identitetin, kulturen, interesin. *Zhdukni islamin, shpetoni Shqiptarine.*

----------


## krishterprizren

> Shko mor mysliman koketrash ngri by_then perpjete, se po mos te ishte per ata ushtare amerikane, do te kishte bere serbi prostitute. Edhe dhi e zgjebosur edhe bishtin perpjete. Shko ore arabo-magjyp edukohu dhe shko ne shkolle se islami te ka lene 7 lekure xhahil e injorant, e te ka kthyer ne arab. Vetem shqiptare nuk jeni ju ..... dhe asnjehere nuk keni qene. 
> 
> Ja shikoni qe tani ndjenjat anti-amerikane tek myslimanet injorante shqiptare. Ja se si i sherbejne keta interesit kombetar. Ka ardhur koha qe Kosova dhe Shqiperia ta shikoj serizisht prezencen e kulturen islame ne trojet shqiptare dhe te marre masa ekstreme kunder saj. Te gjitha xhamiat qe nuk perdoren ne Shqiperi (qe jane shumica) duhen rrafshuar, pasi jane edhe pa leje. Asnje xhami e re nuk duhet ndertuar, asnje shkolle islamike nuk duhet lejuar, asnje simbol islamik nuk duhet te dale ne publik, si psh femra e mbuluar. Hoxha duhet te kendoje SHQIP ose nuk duhet lejuar te kendoje. Te gjithe ata qe kane studiuar ne shkollat islame ne arabi duhet te raportojne cdo muaj ne polici, dhe te raportojne per aktivitetin dhe pasurine e tyre. Te gjitha shoqatat islamike te huaja duhen mbyllur. Ne shkollat publike duhet bere propagande e forte anti-islamike tek femijet, deri ne shkolle te mesme. 
> 
> Mjaft me me islamin e felliqur, po na vret kombin, identitetin, kulturen, interesin. *Zhdukni islamin, shpetoni Shqiptarine.*



amin ................................

----------


## Odaha

> Shko mor mysliman koketrash ngri by_then perpjete, se po mos te ishte per ata ushtare amerikane, do te kishte bere serbi prostitute. Edhe dhi e zgjebosur edhe bishtin perpjete. Shko ore arabo-magjyp edukohu dhe shko ne shkolle se islami te ka lene 7 lekure xhahil e injorant, e te ka kthyer ne arab. Vetem shqiptare nuk jeni ju ..... dhe asnjehere nuk keni qene. 
> 
> Ja shikoni qe tani ndjenjat anti-amerikane tek myslimanet injorante shqiptare. Ja se si i sherbejne keta interesit kombetar. Ka ardhur koha qe Kosova dhe Shqiperia ta shikoj serizisht prezencen e kulturen islame ne trojet shqiptare dhe te marre masa ekstreme kunder saj. Te gjitha xhamiat qe nuk perdoren ne Shqiperi (qe jane shumica) duhen rrafshuar, pasi jane edhe pa leje. Asnje xhami e re nuk duhet ndertuar, asnje shkolle islamike nuk duhet lejuar, asnje simbol islamik nuk duhet te dale ne publik, si psh femra e mbuluar. Hoxha duhet te kendoje SHQIP ose nuk duhet lejuar te kendoje. Te gjithe ata qe kane studiuar ne shkollat islame ne arabi duhet te raportojne cdo muaj ne polici, dhe te raportojne per aktivitetin dhe pasurine e tyre. Te gjitha shoqatat islamike te huaja duhen mbyllur. Ne shkollat publike duhet bere propagande e forte anti-islamike tek femijet, deri ne shkolle te mesme. 
> 
> Mjaft me me islamin e felliqur, po na vret kombin, identitetin, kulturen, interesin. *Zhdukni islamin, shpetoni Shqiptarine.*


hahahahahahahha o qja fut kot edhe ti nuk eshte zhdukur islami qe 1500 vite e pe zhduk ti ore i hubur kurte beni ju qe ta zhdukeni islamin Allahu do te ju zhduk juve nje nga nje edhe te ju fut ne ferr te gjithve

----------


## krishterprizren

Feja Islame Eshte Me Shume Nje PARTI Politike Se Nje Fe

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Feja Islame Eshte Me Shume Nje PARTI Politike Se Nje Fe


Feja islame eshte barbare ne natyre. Ajo mbizoteron kryesisht fale injorances dhe mos-edukimit. Kombet islame sot jane kombet me % me te larte te anafalbetizmit dhe injorances, madje edhe shtresat e pasura. Arsyeja e vetme eshte islami, i cili i jep cdo pergjigje deshires humane per dije. Keshtu islamiket ngelen popuj jo-kureshtare dhe injorante. Kosova sot eshte shteti me popullsine me te pashkolluar ne Europe fale ndikimit te mendesise islame.

Islami eshte edhe nje fe e piste. Se pari eshte nje kulture hajdutesh e matrapazesh. Islami eshte tradita e jetes se arabeve, dhe keta si njerez te shkretetires kane pasur traditen kryesore tregetine, vjedhjen dhe matrapazllekun. 

Pislleku i islami qendron edhe ne faktin se na ka ndyre kulturen tone iliro-europiane. Na ka vjedhur shqiprtin e shqiptarizmin. Sot myslimanet shqiptare falen vetem arabisht dhe konsiderojne "vella" cdo besimtar mysliman edhe pse ne s'kemi asgje te perbashket me arabin, magjypin, aziatikun. Kjo do te thote qe shqiptarizmi barazohet me arabizmin, me magjyperine aziatike, dhe humb vecorine e tij si nje kulture e vecante dhe e pervecme. Shqiptarizmi, traditat tona, kultura jone tashme eshte zevendesuar me ate arabo-magjype, prandaj kjo fe duhet persekutuar ne ate zonat shqiptare. 

Si nje fe barbare islami eshte terheqes edhe per shume aventuriere. Ka shume njerez ne kete bote qe kerkojne te shijojne dicka jo-konvencionale, dicka ndryshe, jo-standard. Ashtu si shume shijojne pederastllekun, pasi e kane ber cdo qejf  tjeter ne kete bote, po ashtu duan te shijojne edhe islamin qe e konsiderojne si dicka ndryshe dhe aventureske. 

Me tej islami sot eshte simboli i anti-amerikanizmit. Pra shume njerez ne kete bote qe jane anti-amerikane behen islamike per te shprehur anti-amerikanizmin e tyre, dhe jo se islami ka vlera ne vetvete.

Islami eshte nje tradite kafshesh dhe njerezish barbare. Kete e verteton fakti se islami nuk ka lejuar evoluimin e menyres se jetese tash 1500 vjet. Shoqerite islame ne bote edhe sot e kesaj dite jetojne me te njejtat rregulla, zakone, ligje dhe tradita qe jetonin 1500 vjet me pare, pasi ligji islamik thote keshtu dhe ligji islamik nuk ka evoluar aspak.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Neqoftese krishterimi ishte fajtori kryesor per zhdukjen e ndergjegjes kombetare ilire,padyshim islami eshte fajtor per zhdukjen e ndergjegjes kombetare arberore. Ndergjegja shqiptare u fitua pikerisht ne lufte te ashper kunder turqise e sulltanit - Kalifi islamik. Ne krijimin e ndergjegjes shqiptare ndikuan pikerisht ata prifterinj katolike te veriut te cilet si fishta u kendonin Zanave e Oreve apo ata jugore  antisunite ortodokse apo bektashinj qe i kendonin Baba Tomorrit pikerisht qe te tregonin se rruga drejt shqiptarizmes nuk kalon nga Meka e Stambolli por nga Malet e shenjte shqiptare ,pra asgjesimi i kultures e ndikimit  islamik qe sillte Turqia dhe qe ishte mbeshtetes i pushtuesit turk.

Tashme nese ndergjegja arberore ishte e lidhur me krishterimin  sic e tregojne arbereshet e arvanitasit ,ndergjegja shqiptare eshte e lidhur qartesisht me mohimin e krishterimit dhe islamit, eshte e lidhur me shprehjen e shenjte :
Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia se Feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria.

Eshte e lidhur me njohjen e rrenjeve antike, sic do Fishta me oret e zanat e jo me krishtin e muhametin, apo si do Naimi e Cajupi me Baba Tomorrin e jo me Meken,Romen apo Jeruzalemin.

Prandaj nje rikthim ne praninim e kultures me rrenje kristiane apo islame do sillte vetvetiu zhdukje e Shqiptarise,pikerisht sepse Shqiptaria bazohet, i ka rrenjet,i ka themelet  ne mohimin e Krishterimit dhe Islamit.

----------


## eldonel

> Feja islame eshte barbare ne natyre. Ajo mbizoteron kryesisht fale injorances dhe mos-edukimit. Kombet islame sot jane kombet me % me te larte te anafalbetizmit dhe injorances, madje edhe shtresat e pasura. Arsyeja e vetme eshte islami, i cili i jep cdo pergjigje deshires humane per dije. Keshtu islamiket ngelen popuj jo-kureshtare dhe injorante. Kosova sot eshte shteti me popullsine me te pashkolluar ne Europe fale ndikimit te mendesise islame.
> 
> Islami eshte edhe nje fe e piste. Se pari eshte nje kulture hajdutesh e matrapazesh. Islami eshte tradita e jetes se arabeve, dhe keta si njerez te shkretetires kane pasur traditen kryesore tregetine, vjedhjen dhe matrapazllekun. 
> 
> Pislleku i islami qendron edhe ne faktin se na ka ndyre kulturen tone iliro-europiane. Na ka vjedhur shqiprtin e shqiptarizmin. Sot myslimanet shqiptare falen vetem arabisht dhe konsiderojne "vella" cdo besimtar mysliman edhe pse ne s'kemi asgje te perbashket me arabin, magjypin, aziatikun. Kjo do te thote qe shqiptarizmi barazohet me arabizmin, me magjyperine aziatike, dhe humb vecorine e tij si nje kulture e vecante dhe e pervecme. Shqiptarizmi, traditat tona, kultura jone tashme eshte zevendesuar me ate arabo-magjype, prandaj kjo fe duhet persekutuar ne ate zonat shqiptare. 
> 
> Si nje fe barbare islami eshte terheqes edhe per shume aventuriere. Ka shume njerez ne kete bote qe kerkojne te shijojne dicka jo-konvencionale, dicka ndryshe, jo-standard. Ashtu si shume shijojne pederastllekun, pasi e kane ber cdo qejf  tjeter ne kete bote, po ashtu duan te shijojne edhe islamin qe e konsiderojne si dicka ndryshe dhe aventureske. 
> 
> Me tej islami sot eshte simboli i anti-amerikanizmit. Pra shume njerez ne kete bote qe jane anti-amerikane behen islamike per te shprehur anti-amerikanizmin e tyre, dhe jo se islami ka vlera ne vetvete.
> ...


Te kishe fol ne prezenc time keshtu vesht ne dor ti kisha dha shum sherbime jep edhe ky internet bre majmun i flliqur shka i ndyre si ta mban goja ti fyesh shumicen e popullit shqiptar a je serb a grek a qa hamamin je qe fol keshtu per shqiptaret une te pranoj ty si je pse vetem ofendoni majmun te flliqur dhe ende jetoni ku jemi ne shumic  nganjeher e mira e qon peshe dikan por e di q enuk jane si puna jote te gjithe dhe besoj se edhe te krishteret do te ta mbyllnin gojen per keto gjera shko shfryhu me keto sene me grekun serbin kun te duash ske nevoj te shfryhesh me muslimanet shqiptar  keshtu  duhet maskara dh ejo te shfyhesh mbi musliman shqiptar .

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> njse nese thuni ashtu ashtu pe lam per mos te debatojm kot  se spo kam nerva me njrerz qe skuptojn dh eqe veq ja futin kot e se nohin asveten e tyre


O rob zoti mos ja mbeshtill tym me tym gjithmone,por perpiqu ndonjehere ta vesh trurin ne pune. Feja ka nje sistem moral e traditash vetjake,te percaktuara qarte.

Sistemi islamik apo kristian nuk perputhen me sistemin moral e zakonor shqiptar. Traditat e morali islamik vijne nga traditat e morali qe zoteronin arabet e popujt ngjitur,prandaj nese ti lufton ti sjellesh keto tradita e kete moral per te zevendesuar traditat e moralin shqiptar je duke bere nje krim kunder shqiptarise .

Ti je duke akuzuar traditat e moralin shqiptar si pjella te dreqit e do ti zevendesosh me moralin e traditat qe sipas teje jane te Zotit.

Atehere si mos te quhet nje person si ti kriminel ,pra si vrases i shqiptarise ,vrases i traditave e moralit shqiptar ?

----------


## extreme

> hahahahaahaha kush te sundon ty ktu mos te ishim ngritur ne kunda serbis e ti kishim pranuar ligjet e ti siq i pranojm te ketyre nderkomtarve a ajo nuk do te na masakronte po ska lidhje kush te esht ai serbia apo kush do qoft tjeter qe te sundon ne token tende esht pushtues edhe ne qoft se esht abab apo taliban apo shka thua ti duhet te luftohet deri sa te sundoj ai popull vet e asaj toke qe zoti e krioi kuptove a jo



pihh kaq din kaq flet ti ...  kta nuk munesh mi qujt pushtues sepse ta kan sjell lirin  (kuptohet lavdi te gjith atyre qe ran per kosoven )   po e verteta osht qe mos te kish intervenu nato numri i viktimave ne KS kish me kon kush e di sa i madh ndoshta kish me ndodh ni tragjedi edhe ma e madhe se ajo e bosnes apo edhe e holocausit ,nkit rast hiq spom hin ne mendje  se si nuk po ndiehesh faleminderus perendimit per ket qeshtje , po ke full urrejtje per shkak te extremizmit tepert qe e ke ne shpirt ku gjith qka jo islame te duket anti islame ( djallzore ) apo armik 


e sa i perket pushtusve koha e tyne kaloj mo boll ke, e sa per Eulex qe do te jet ne KS shummm mir jom shum pro ksaj pavarsie te "mbikqyrur" sepse kosova kur ska qen shtet i pavarur dhe eshte si qeshtja e nje femiut kur nje femi lind at'her i duhet nje nene  per ta ritur e nkit rast kosova eshte femiu kurse nena Evropa , edhe evropa nuk e ka ndermend te qendroj per jet ne Kosove por Kosova ka ndermet te qendroj per jet ne Evrope e jo ne Azi . .

----------


## Odaha

> pihh kaq din kaq flet ti ...  kta nuk munesh mi qujt pushtues sepse ta kan sjell lirin  (kuptohet lavdi te gjith atyre qe ran per kosoven )   po e verteta osht qe mos te kish intervenu nato numri i viktimave ne KS kish me kon kush e di sa i madh ndoshta kish me ndodh ni tragjedi edhe ma e madhe se ajo e bosnes apo edhe e holocausit .... nkit rast hiq spom hin ne mendje  se si nuk po ndiehesh faleminderus perendimit per ket qeshtje , po ke full urrejtje per shkak te extremizmit tepert qe e ke ne shpirt ku gjith qka jo islame te duket anti islame ( djallzore ) apo armik ....
> 
> 
> e sa i perket pushtusve koha e tyne kaloj mo boll ke ...e sa per Eulex qe do te jet ne KS shummm mir jom shum pro ksaj pavarsie te "mbikqyrur" sepse kosova kur ska qen shtet i pavarur dhe eshte si qeshtja e nje femiut kur nje femi lind at'her i duhet nje nene  per ta ritur e nkit rast kosova eshte femiu kurse nena Evropa .... edhe evropa nuk e ka ndermend te qendroj per jet ne Kosove por Kosova ka ndermet te qendroj per jet ne Evrope e jo ne Azi ....


o mos fol pollavra se ata qe ta bin lirin nuk te sundojn vet po te kan pushtu edhe kan me ta bo mazi se serbi qe naj ka bo se ky veq se esht ma i rrezikshem me politik edhe mew fuqi ta rrehin shpinen e knej ta qelin vorrin edhe thojn hajt se qeshtu esht mir edhe ta lyn kryt me akell mos me te ardh zheg

----------


## extreme

> o mos fol pollavra se ata qe ta bin lirin nuk te sundojn vet po te kan pushtu edhe kan me ta bo mazi se serbi qe naj ka bo se ky veq se esht ma i rrezikshem me politik edhe mew fuqi ta rrehin shpinen e knej ta qelin vorrin edhe thojn hajt se qeshtu esht mir edhe ta lyn kryt me akell mos me te ardh zheg



per qfar pallavra e ki fjalen qka ish dasht si pas teje na hala me kon tu luftu a jo jo skishum mujt me kon hala tu luftu , a hiq spe ngjeh shkaun po i flliqt osht kunder t'doptit e a hiq spe ngjeh shkaun sa urrejte tmadhe ka ndaj shiptarve sbesoj qe naj pupull urren naj popull ma shum se shkau shiptarin ni zot e din qka na kishin bo ata dej tash neve jena kon te sterdobet kunder tyne ma e keqja ish kon qe edhe shqiperin e kish pushtu dej tash tkish vazhdu lufta .... e kejt qata Deshmor qe kan ra per Kosoven kan ra per ni Kosove Evropiane per ni Kosove ku i takon me kon populli e ka bo vet zgjidhjen edhe ka kerku ndihm nga perendimi edhe ndihma ka ardhe  ... e ju mos e keni ndermend mu qu e me luftu  kunder krejt botes ne KS pasi qe po i konsideroni si armiq apo pushtues , keshtu si keni filluar me anti shqiptarizma per qeshtje fetare  se shpejti do te filloni te kerkoni azil neper shtetet islamike .....

----------


## Odaha

> per qfar pallavra e ki fjalen qka ish dasht si pas teje na hala me kon tu luftu a jo jo skishum mujt me kon hala tu luftu , a hiq spe ngjeh shkaun po i flliqt osht kunder t'doptit e a hiq spe ngjeh shkaun sa urrejte tmadhe ka ndaj shiptarve sbesoj qe naj pupull urren naj popull ma shum se shkau shiptarin ni zot e din qka na kishin bo ata dej tash neve jena kon te sterdobet kunder tyne ma e keqja ish kon qe edhe shqiperin e kish pushtu dej tash tkish vazhdu lufta .... e kejt qata Deshmor qe kan ra per Kosoven kan ra per ni Kosove Evropiane per ni Kosove ku i takon me kon populli e ka bo vet zgjidhjen edhe ka kerku ndihm nga perendimi edhe ndihma ka ardhe  ... e ju mos e keni ndermend mu qu e me luftu  kunder krejt botes ne KS pasi qe po i konsideroni si armiq apo pushtues , keshtu si keni filluar me anti shqiptarizma per qeshtje fetare  se shpejti do te filloni te kerkoni azil neper shtetet islamike .....


o mos ma permend baten se po me doket sikur po me thua shkau po ku ne hamam erdhen kta qe kem tu knaq tu luftu me shka her na njeke e her e njekshmi ik aj e ik na kem tu knaq po edhe kta e na pushtun e naj prishen moralin edhe dinitetin e shptarite na bone tprish si vet

----------


## ABytyqi

Ata qe fyejn fet e zotit nje dit do te fyejn edhe dreqin sepse nje dit edhe ai do te ju qet ne kurth,ather do te qajn te tjeret,per ju.

Lirin nuk naj salli askush at naj solli gjaku i trimav tan,sepse nato asnje luftar se humbi per kosov,perveq borgjit qe najkan kethy dhe nej dit do te hecin me panlat e tyre.

Shkolla nuk te ben njeri nese ti nuk ke ndjenja morali te njerit.

Feja muslimane mbron paqen edhe pse sesht e detyruar ti jam askujt at qe se ka per veti,ka te drejt gjdo kush ta mbron ate qe esht e tij don logjik ...logjiko vet.

----------


## Odaha

> Ata qe fyejn fet e zotit nje dit do te fyejn edhe dreqin sepse nje dit edhe ai do te ju qet ne kurth,ather do te qajn te tjeret,per ju.
> 
> Lirin nuk naj salli askush at naj solli gjaku i trimav tan,sepse nato asnje luftar se humbi per kosov,perveq borgjit qe najkan kethy dhe nej dit do te hecin me panlat e tyre.
> 
> Shkolla nuk te ben njeri nese ti nuk ke ndjenja morali te njerit.
> 
> Feja muslimane mbron paqen edhe pse sesht e detyruar ti jam askujt at qe se ka per veti,ka te drejt gjdo kush ta mbron ate qe esht e tij don logjik ...logjiko vet.


po qka mundohesh te jav spjegosh ketyre kok boshav fen ja une kam sjell argumente ja zdi si esht me po ketyre jav ka vulosur Allahu emren edhe u kry ma me ta ski shka ju sjell argumente argumente duhet te ju sjelleshte humburve e ja te malkuarve si jan kta
te pershendes 
eselamu alejkum

----------

